# Trying to Figure This Rating Thing Out



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

So I’ve taken 29 rides so far. 3 were yesterday so I haven’t seen a change to my rating yet. It usually lags a day or two it seems. My current rating not including those 3 rides is a 4.95. Between 7/5 and 7/14 my score was a 5.0 with like a little over 15. Then I took a two rides on 7/15 and my score dropped to a 4.91. One of the drivers I complained to Uber about being rude and gave her one star with no tip. I requested to never be paired with her again. The other I gave 4 stars but still left a small tip. Since I left a tip for the ride and those two rides (in my head) had to have given me low scores I went back to change the 4 star to 1 star since she wanted to be an unappreciative b-.


So what exactly are the ways to determine who rates you what? I mean I know people say you can’t tell but it seems at the very least you can pinpoint several potential drivers who did that. Is there some formula?

Also even if I do a short trip I leave like a 30% tip or 40% percent tip. So if the driver wants to try me afterwards then I’ll just give them a 1 star. Hurts them more than me anyway. Not my fault they don’t like the conditions of their job. I always speak, on time, and tip. Very down to earth but don’t like when people eff with me for no reason especially when I do what many riders won’t. Now the one I complained on...ok no shocker there. When I tip and honestly do nothing wrong I should get a 5 Star. Out of dozens of drivers I’ve only asked not to be paired with two and always give 5 stars unless they are not doing their job right like I’m doing them a favor. Although I’m not a passenger from Hell I just feel like if they don’t wanna do their jobs then they will never see a penny from me again.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Are you talking about you rider rating or your driving rating?


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Are you talking about you rider rating or your driving rating?


Rider rating.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

CnyLatina said:


> Rider rating.


Just open a new account


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

CnyLatina said:


> I'll just give them a 1 star. Hurts them more than me anyway. Not my fault they don't like the conditions of their job. I always speak, on time, and tip. Very down to earth but don't like when people eff with me for no reason especially when I do what many riders won't.


That doesn't sound very easy going. Drivers can't see your tip until after they've rated you so it's not a factor. Be at the pickup point when they arrive (you have a map showing exactly where they are all the time), get in the back and say hello. Tell the driver to have a nice day when you leave, be careful not to slam the door. Your rating will improve. If you really are worried about your rating, try saying something extra nice to the driver. Your car smells good. Thank you for picking me up.

Honestly 4.91 is not a bad rating.



CnyLatina said:


> Since I left a tip for the ride and those two rides (in my head) had to have given me low scores I went back to change the 4 star to 1 star since she wanted to be an unappreciative b-.


You can't change the rating after you submit it. Again, the rating has nothing to do with the tip, so she didn't down rate you because she was "unappreciative".


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

henrygates said:


> That doesn't sound very easy going. Drivers can't see your tip until after they've rated you so it's not a factor. Be at the pickup point when they arrive (you have a map showing exactly where they are all the time), get in the back and say hello. Tell the driver to have a nice day when you leave, be careful not to slam the door. Your rating will improve. If you really are worried about your rating, try saying something extra nice to the driver. Your car smells good. Thank you for picking me up.
> 
> Honestly 4.91 is not a bad rating.
> 
> You can't change the rating after you submit it. Again, the rating has nothing to do with the tip, so she didn't down rate you because she was "unappreciative".


Yeah I know that a lot of drivers change the ratings if they don't see a tip updated after a certain time frame. Yes, you can change it. You can't through the app but you can change it through the email receipts Uber sends. Then if you go back to the App you see the lowered rating.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> Yeah I know that a lot of drivers change the ratings if they don't see a tip updated after a certain time frame. Yes, you can change it. You can't through the app but you can change it through the email receipts Uber sends. Then if you go back to the App you see the lowered rating.


No. Uber drivers cannot change a rider rating once submitted. This changed about a year ago.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> Yeah I know that a lot of drivers change the ratings if they don't see a tip updated after a certain time frame. Yes, you can change it. You can't through the app but you can change it through the email receipts Uber sends. Then if you go back to the App you see the lowered rating.


How do you "know" this? In the States, Uber does not let driver nor riders change ratings once given. And the driver has to give a rating before they can proceed to their next ride, so 99% of the time they rate you BEFORE you rate them or leave a tip or comment.

Furthermore, experience and driver communications have confirmed that ratings often get withheld for up to a week, specifically to make it more difficult for someone to pinpoint exactly who gave a bad rating. Kind of a safety thing.

I call BS.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

CnyLatina said:


> Yeah I know that a lot of drivers change the ratings if they don't see a tip updated after a certain time frame. Yes, you can change it. You can't through the app but you can change it through the email receipts Uber sends. Then if you go back to the App you see the lowered rating.


No, they don't and they can't. And 4.9 isn't bad. All drivers will generally pick up a 4.9 if there are no other factors that make it a bad ping.

Maybe instead of blaming drivers who you "know" are doing this and that, you should think about how your behavior is causing your bad ratings.


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

Uber does let passengers change the driver rating through their e-mail receipt. You know it’s changed because when you refresh the app the stars change. 

Now I could be wrong about drivers not being able to change the ratings but I doubt it.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

It doesn't sound like you are open to hearing real information. Best of luck to you.


----------



## CnyLatina (Jul 25, 2018)

henrygates said:


> It doesn't sound like you are open to hearing real information. Best of luck to you.


I know it's real information. This is all over Uber's website. You seem like you have a problem or act like you are the CEO of Uber or something. Whatever dude.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> I know it's real information. This is all over Uber's website. You seem like you have a problem or act like you are the CEO of Uber or something. Whatever dude.


There's a lots lies that Uber has posted on their website over the years. Some of my favorites:

The tip is included.

The average driver makes $90,000 per year.

We use industry-leading background checks.

We train our drivers.

* Just because Uber posts it on their website does not make it true. This company has lied to everyone in every city that it has touched.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> So I've taken 29 rides so far. 3 were yesterday so I haven't seen a change to my rating yet. It usually lags a day or two it seems. My current rating not including those 3 rides is a 4.95. Between 7/5 and 7/14 my score was a 5.0 with like a little over 15. Then I took a two rides on 7/15 and my score dropped to a 4.91. One of the drivers I complained to Uber about being rude and gave her one star with no tip. I requested to never be paired with her again. The other I gave 4 stars but still left a small tip. Since I left a tip for the ride and those two rides (in my head) had to have given me low scores I went back to change the 4 star to 1 star since she wanted to be an unappreciative b-.
> 
> So what exactly are the ways to determine who rates you what? I mean I know people say you can't tell but it seems at the very least you can pinpoint several potential drivers who did that. Is there some formula?
> 
> Also even if I do a short trip I leave like a 30% tip or 40% percent tip. So if the driver wants to try me afterwards then I'll just give them a 1 star. Hurts them more than me anyway. Not my fault they don't like the conditions of their job. I always speak, on time, and tip. Very down to earth but don't like when people eff with me for no reason especially when I do what many riders won't. Now the one I complained on...ok no shocker there. When I tip and honestly do nothing wrong I should get a 5 Star. Out of dozens of drivers I've only asked not to be paired with two and always give 5 stars unless they are not doing their job right like I'm doing them a favor. Although I'm not a passenger from Hell I just feel like if they don't wanna do their jobs then they will never see a penny from me again.


Why are you freaking out about a rider rating? Just enjoy your ride which costs half of what a cab costs.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Riders cannot Change ratings afterwards, that’s just a placebo in receipt, and a 1star has no effect on a driver at all, to a driver like myself if you gave me 1star, in a month that would be wiped off my record in 3weeks, I do a lot of trips, 

Was a Time where a rider would change the rating after knowing what driver rated, and driver would do same to rider. Now uber stops all change of ratings,

Drivers cannot change ratings either, we have to rate instantly after the trip, 

Your ratings will fluctuate heavily until you get to 500trips, then will show a true reading, 



Many drivers rate for different reasons, here are some ive heard of, and some I do myself, I prefer to give only 5s to receive 5s karma. Sometimes I think uber has tricked the system so your not actually rating the other person, your rating yourself,

-not being ready when driver waits, you lose 1star for every min you make driver wait, until 5mins then trip is cancelled
-you made driver drive a long way to get to you, and the fare is a short trip, I don’t mind short trips, but if I drove 10mins to you, and took you a distance you could of walked, I ain’t happy. 
-you had unreasonable requests or too many requests, too many stops. Too much luggage, 
-being in a bad mood, unpleasant,unfriendly.
-self entitled. Thinking your better than driver.
-talked to much, or didn’t talk at all and were not polite, I don’t mind not talking, but a friendly greeting is appreciated,
-damage to the car, whether it be slammin doors, scratching paint with bags, slamming boot, Bringing in dirt or food crumbs, 
-eating or drinking in car, do you really need to, and can’t wait?
-putting on makeup in car, why? Could leave a mess and usually does
-smelling too heavily on perfume, deodorant, bo, other weird smelling items, cigarette, alcohol
-opening up the window without asking, if it’s hot, ask driver to turn temp down, I use aircon, having windows down is hotter than using aircon
-if cold ask to turn heaters up, 
-any requests, complaints, suggestions, be upfront and tell driver then and there rather than expect us to be mind readers,
-some drivers rate less if you sit in front, or sit in back, I don’t understand this one, but it happens,


Most of this goes both ways, passengers also rate for rediculous reasons, 
From 
-race
-region 
-what they wear
-what color car they have or what type of car,
-what music they play
-failed to indicate once, so rated less
-Was in wrong lane 
-had a slight dent on a panel, or maybe a speck of dirt,some where
-said no you can’t eat,



You can’t keep everyone happy, everyone from drivers to riders,


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Classified said:


> Riders cannot Change ratings afterwards, that's just a placebo in receipt, and a 1star has no effect on a driver at all, to a driver like myself if you gave me 1star, in a month that would be wiped off my record in 3weeks, I do a lot of trips,
> 
> Was a Time where a rider would change the rating after knowing what driver rated, and driver would do same to rider. Now uber stops all change of ratings,
> 
> ...


Very well said.

Only one correction: pax ratings are based on last 100 rated rides, on both platforms. Drivers are 500 rides on Uber.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> So I've taken 29 rides so far. 3 were yesterday so I haven't seen a change to my rating yet. It usually lags a day or two it seems. My current rating not including those 3 rides is a 4.95. Between 7/5 and 7/14 my score was a 5.0 with like a little over 15. Then I took a two rides on 7/15 and my score dropped to a 4.91. One of the drivers I complained to Uber about being rude and gave her one star with no tip. I requested to never be paired with her again. The other I gave 4 stars but still left a small tip. Since I left a tip for the ride and those two rides (in my head) had to have given me low scores I went back to change the 4 star to 1 star since she wanted to be an unappreciative b-.
> 
> So what exactly are the ways to determine who rates you what? I mean I know people say you can't tell but it seems at the very least you can pinpoint several potential drivers who did that. Is there some formula?
> 
> Also even if I do a short trip I leave like a 30% tip or 40% percent tip. So if the driver wants to try me afterwards then I'll just give them a 1 star. Hurts them more than me anyway. Not my fault they don't like the conditions of their job. I always speak, on time, and tip. Very down to earth but don't like when people eff with me for no reason especially when I do what many riders won't. Now the one I complained on...ok no shocker there. When I tip and honestly do nothing wrong I should get a 5 Star. Out of dozens of drivers I've only asked not to be paired with two and always give 5 stars unless they are not doing their job right like I'm doing them a favor. Although I'm not a passenger from Hell I just feel like if they don't wanna do their jobs then they will never see a penny from me again.


You want a high rating as a rider. It's very simple. Tip $3 cash tip minimum on every ride. Cash tip not through the app tip even if you promise the driver you will. You would have to be a unpleasant ride for someone to rate you non 5 star after you just handed them $3 or $5...if that seems unreasonable then you can expect a few drivers to hit you down.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Classified said:


> Riders cannot Change ratings afterwards, that's just a placebo in receipt, and a 1star has no effect on a driver at all, to a driver like myself if you gave me 1star, in a month that would be wiped off my record in 3weeks, I do a lot of trips,
> 
> Was a Time where a rider would change the rating after knowing what driver rated, and driver would do same to rider. Now uber stops all change of ratings,
> 
> ...


SpotOn!


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

CnyLatina said:


> So I've taken 29 rides so far. 3 were yesterday so I haven't seen a change to my rating yet. It usually lags a day or two it seems. My current rating not including those 3 rides is a 4.95. Between 7/5 and 7/14 my score was a 5.0 with like a little over 15. Then I took a two rides on 7/15 and my score dropped to a 4.91. One of the drivers I complained to Uber about being rude and gave her one star with no tip. I requested to never be paired with her again. The other I gave 4 stars but still left a small tip. Since I left a tip for the ride and those two rides (in my head) had to have given me low scores I went back to change the 4 star to 1 star since she wanted to be an unappreciative b-.
> 
> So what exactly are the ways to determine who rates you what? I mean I know people say you can't tell but it seems at the very least you can pinpoint several potential drivers who did that. Is there some formula?
> 
> Also even if I do a short trip I leave like a 30% tip or 40% percent tip. So if the driver wants to try me afterwards then I'll just give them a 1 star. Hurts them more than me anyway. Not my fault they don't like the conditions of their job. I always speak, on time, and tip. Very down to earth but don't like when people eff with me for no reason especially when I do what many riders won't. Now the one I complained on...ok no shocker there. When I tip and honestly do nothing wrong I should get a 5 Star. Out of dozens of drivers I've only asked not to be paired with two and always give 5 stars unless they are not doing their job right like I'm doing them a favor. Although I'm not a passenger from Hell I just feel like if they don't wanna do their jobs then they will never see a penny from me again.


Ignore 90% of the info here, it's not germaine to your question anyway.

First off, 4.95 is, literally, statistically insignificant to 5, especially with a sample size of 29. Don't care to figure it out right now but it's most certainly within one standard deviation. On that account alone, I wouldn't worry about it. You're better rated than the moron driver who down rated you and the drivers critiquing you here - that's just the facts.

Now, if you're a primadonna, like me, about it, I see two ways of raising it:

Kill them with kindness and switch to cash tips. Just get a few loose singles before you leave. Not having to claim the tips puts people in a better mood and it is immediate.

Also, judgmental people, generally have huge egos. Talk about them. People love airing dirty laundry and they tend to embarrass themselves. Inso doing, they will rate you better in hopes that you don't rate them bad for going on about their shinanigans.

Now, doing this isn't needed. I wouldn't if I were you. 4.95 is actually better than 5 because I know two things immediately: you have taken several rides and you almost always get a 5. A 5 star rider is new - no bones about it.

So, wear the 4.95 with pride and know that, just in caring, you are better than the other idiots out there - by a mile!


----------

